
True colors: adding support for HDR videos on YouTube - combatentropy
https://youtube.googleblog.com/2016/11/true-colors-adding-support-for-hdr.html
======
nwrk
Pretty good! Here is the HDR playlist [1].

I had to switch to Chrome Canary from Firefox to see the colors pop up.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tO01J-M3g0U&list=PLyqf6gJt7K...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tO01J-M3g0U&list=PLyqf6gJt7KuGArjMwHmgprtDeY8WDa8YX)

------
baybal2
how many gigabits connection uou need to watch one?

